# Building new gaming system ? need some suggestions ? please comment.



## bindudhindsa (Mar 3, 2007)

Hello Guys i have selected following components to build my dream machine. So far its getting little over budget so please suggest me what replacement i can make in here to get similer performance. so far my total is 2160 approx. All numbers are in canadian dollars. 



Intel Core i7 2600K Quad Core Unlocked Hyperthreading Processor LGA1155 3.4GHZ Sandy Bridge 8MB 323.21

OCZ RevoDrive 230GB PCIe X4 SandForce SF-1200 SSD Solid State Disk Flash Drive 199.99

Kingston KHX2133C11D3K4/16GX 16GB 2133MHZ DDR3 NON-ECC CL11 DIMM (Kit of 4) XMP 179.98

Coolermaster Haf X EATX Tower Case Black 6X5.25 5X3.5INT No PS Front USB3.0 169.99

Seasonic Platinum 1000 ATX 12V 24PIN 1000W Active PFC 80PLUS Platinum Modular DC to DC Power Supply 237.05

Noctua NH-U12P SE2 LGA1155/1156/1366 AM2/AM3 I7/I5/PHENOM Heatpipe Cooler W/ 2XNH-P12 120MM Fans 40.29

EVGA GeForce GTX 550 Ti 951MHZ 2048MB 4356MHZ GDDR5 2XDVI-I Mini-HDMI PCI-E Video Card 179.99

ASUS BW-12B1ST Blu-Ray Writer 12X BD-R 16X DVD+R SATA Black Retail 79.98

Acer GD235HZ Bid 23.6IN 3D Ready 120HZ Widescreen LCD Monitor 1920X1080 80000:1DC 2MS DVI HDMI 288.28

NVIDIA GeForce 3D Vision 2 Full HD Stereoscopic 3D Shutter Wireless Glasses Only V2 86.31

Logitech G110 Gaming Keyboard USB Programmable Backlit Keys USB Audio 68.91

Razer Naga Epic MMO Wireless Gaming Mouse 17 Button 5600DPI Laser Sensor Changable Side Panels USB 98.86


----------



## DSLDrummer (Feb 17, 2012)

Get the i5 2500k for $200...its just as good amd can overclock well for added performance! Unless u do video editing then go for i7 2600k...ram is a bit overkill unless ur gonna run tons (and I mean tons) of programs at once! U can corsair vengeance 8 gigs 1600mhz ram for like $60. Im guessing ur using this as a gaming machine?


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

I assume the goal here is to game. If so, there are some build balance issues.

The 550 Ti is way too low-end of a video card for this kind of a budget, especially if you plan to do 3d. At this budget you should be looking at the $250+ range, like a 560 Ti 448-Core or 570. The video card will impact your gaming performance much more so than the processor.

I also completely agree with DSLDrummer above. Get a 2500k and 8gb of DDR3-1600 RAM. No sense spending extra money on an upgrade that won't affect you.

Also, G. Skill and Corsair are more reliable choices for memory. Some of the techs here have found Kingston sticks to have compatibility issues.

The power supply, while you chose an excellent quality unit, is huge overkill. You can save $ by getting something more like this:
Newegg.ca - Seasonic SS-850HT 850W ATX12V v2.31,EPS12V v2.92 80Plus Silver Certified, Active PFC Power Supply - Power Supplies
Which will handle any single video card perfectly fine. The 1000w unit would only be necessary if you set up SLI with two high-wattage video cards.

SSDs are not cost-effective right now. They have benefits but many have found them to be not worthwhile. If you find your budget is out of room, dropping the SSD is a good place to save.

That case is pretty expensive. Case selection is personal choice, but I can assure you that you can find much cheaper cases that will serve your purposes just as well.

If you're looking for gaming peripherals, might I throw in a couple suggestions :smile: I use and love both of these items:
Newegg.ca - RAZER DeathAdder Black Edition RZ01-00152400-R3M1 Black 5 Buttons 1 x Wheel USB Wired Optical 3500 dpi Mouse
Razer Nostromo Expert Game Pad 16 Buttons Blue Backlight - Razer - RZ07-00490100-R3U1


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I would also suggest using the i5 CPU, dropping the RAM to 2x4GB and also using a better brand (G.Skill or Corsair).
The PSU is overkill but, if it's in your budget, you can't have too much power.
Same as above on the SSD also.


----------



## bindudhindsa (Mar 3, 2007)

Big thanks for your help and valuable suggestions guys , it was same what i expected from TSF. Yes you guys are right i am building it for Gaming. 

As you guys suggested i have replaced intel core i7-2600k with i5-2500K, speed is not huge difference (3.4 GHz vs 3.3 GHz) , cache difference (8mb vs 6mb), please let me know if anybody have personally tried it in gaming 

Best deal on video card i got is EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Fermi, this is the only one i got with 2GB speed but comes with only 336 cuda core, please suggest me if its good enough. As toothman suggested 448 core. 

For now i have replaced 16gb ram memory with 8gb ram memory. As long as it can give me good performance in my games. Moreover i have room to add more stick if i feel like it in future. 

For power supply if you guys can suggest me anything else. I would stick with 1000W. IN future i have plans to attach 2 video cards with SLI. My plans are to attach multiple screens (at least 3) as soon as possible.

About SSD hard drive , i am still in dilemma. could you guys suggest me if SSD is making just making difference in boot speed or it have some performance advantage over regular hard drives.

About gaming peripherals i am researching for some more stuff so i will get back to you guys. 

Thanks again for your help guys. Here is my current specs changes. Color items have been replaced my items below it 






ASUS P8Z68-V Pro Z68 LGA1155 ATX 3PCI-E16 2PCI-E1 2 PCI B3 Motherboard 204.71
Intel Core i7 2600K Quad Core Unlocked Hyperthreading Processor LGA1155 3.4GHZ Sandy Bridge 8MB -323.21
Intel Core i5 2500K Quad Core Unlocked Processor LGA1155 3.3GHZ Sandy Bridge 6MB 239.98
OCZ RevoDrive 230GB PCIe X4 SandForce SF-1200 SSD Solid State Disk Flash Drive 199.99
Kingston KHX2133C11D3K4/16GX 16GB 2133MHZ DDR3 NON-ECC CL11 DIMM (Kit of 4) XMP -179.98
G.SKILL F3-12800CL9D-8GBSR Sniper SE 8GB 2X4GB DDR3-1600 CL9-9-9-24 1.5V Memory Kit 50.68
Coolermaster Haf X EATX Tower Case Black 6X5.25 5X3.5INT No PS Front USB3.0 169.99
Seasonic Platinum 1000 ATX 12V 24PIN 1000W Active PFC 80PLUS Platinum Modular DC to DC Power Supply 237.05
Noctua NH-U12P SE2 LGA1155/1156/1366 AM2/AM3 I7/I5/PHENOM Heatpipe Cooler W/ 2XNH-P12 120MM Fans 40.29
EVGA GeForce GTX 550 Ti 951MHZ 2048MB 4356MHZ GDDR5 2XDVI-I Mini-HDMI PCI-E Video Card -179.99
EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Fermi 850MHZ 2048MB Superclocked GDDR5 PCI-E 2.0 2xDVI Mini-HDMI Video Card, 336 Cuda Core 229.99
ASUS BW-12B1ST Blu-Ray Writer 12X BD-R 16X DVD+R SATA Black Retail 79.98
Acer GD235HZ Bid 23.6IN 3D Ready 120HZ Widescreen LCD Monitor 1920X1080 80000:1DC 2MS DVI HDMI 288.28
NVIDIA GeForce 3D Vision 2 Full HD Stereoscopic 3D Shutter Wireless Glasses Only V2 86.31
Logitech G110 Gaming Keyboard USB Programmable Backlit Keys USB Audio 68.91
Razer Naga Epic MMO Wireless Gaming Mouse 17 Button 5600DPI Laser Sensor Changable Side Panels USB 98.86


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

You are getting way too low of a Graphics card. At your budget, you should be aiming for the Radeon 7970 or the GTX 680.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

bindudhindsa said:


> About SSD hard drive , i am still in dilemma. could you guys suggest me if SSD is making just making difference in boot speed or it have some performance advantage over regular hard drives.


I can answer your question here... I use an SSD for windows and a 2TB for everything else, can i suggest you don't bother. I have tested this myself there is no noticeable difference in boot time or anything else SSD VS HDD so i wont be bothering with an SSD in my next build.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Azeem40 said:


> I wonder why it is always this forums that is against SSDs... It seems they think they are right about everything against those who use it and know their systems are a lot more responsive.
> 
> OP: That kingston RAM is a great choice, but if you aren't using any RAM-intensive apps, get 2x4gb of the same RAM. Kingston is one of the best RAM manufacturers out there. If you go with the GPU I suggested, I'd drop the PSU to a 650W unit.


We suggest agents SSD's as the performance gain vs cost just isn't good enough, we build computers that will be compatible and preform at there best for there cost. ( i use an SSD and if i suggest not to get one what better proof is there)

We suggest not to use Kingston RAM as like mentioned above they tend to have compatibility issues with some boards. again we build for compatibility and performance not what is "the best".


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

We are not against SSD's but they are simply not a good value at this time and offer little more than faster boot times.
I have also had a lot of experience with Kingston RAM and most of it was not good.
I've used several hundred Asus Mobo's with G.Skill or Corsair RAM and have never had any issues. 2x4GB will be more than you need for now and for some time to come. Filling all the RAM slots can also cause Voltage issues.


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

In that case, they may never become good value. I find them great for system responsiveness.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That's always a possibility but components usually drop in price after the "I have to have it now" crowd pays for the R&D.


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

That's true too I suppose.


----------



## bindudhindsa (Mar 3, 2007)

I am sorry to say but we are getting off track right now. Can we please stay on the topic. As i researched on internet too lot of people in different forms are saying same thing. SSD is not adding too much in performance so i am dropping the ideas for SSD for now. I will stick with HDD. 

please let me know if this one will be good option for video card 

EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Fermi 850MHZ 2048MB Superclocked GDDR5 PCI-E 2.0 2xDVI Mini-HDMI Video Card, 336 Cuda Core 229.99

As i mentioned i am planning to attach 3 monitors, this video card have 2 dvi slot and one mini HDMI video card but i m still not sure if i can find a 3D compatible with mini HDMI port. or please suggest me if i can find any other video card with 3 DVI port. What will be the good option for good performance. 2 video card with SLI or one video card with 3 DVI ports. 

Thanks Guys for your help so far ..


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

As a side note: I recommend getting a 64GB SSD (Samsung, Intel, Corsair) and getting a 1TB HDD or 500GB HDD. Put Windows 7 and your Games on the SSD so they boot and run super fast. Then keep all the other programs on the HDD. That way it doesn't store up the SSD.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Right lets keep on topic please!...

Yes the 650 would be a nice little card, you can buy all sorts of adaptors for monitors such as vga/dvi dvi/hmdi etc so you could try that.

Thanks,
Altie


----------



## bindudhindsa (Mar 3, 2007)

Azeem40 i appreciate you try to help here but let me please run my thread effectively. if you want to make a discussion on ssd or any other topic i would suggest please start your own thread. with every single post i am realizing we are moving away n away from my topic. I am with TSF from a long time and these guys helped me a lot in past. Its not like we are bound to agree what everybody is saying in here. We are just sharing our experience here not imposing it on anybody. Please make it simple and productive guys. 

Lets move back to the topic please. From your experience please let know if its good idea to attach 2 video card with SLI or run one card with good specs ?? Please suggest on the basis that i want to attach 3, 3D compatible monitors with them. 

Please, please, please stay on the topic please.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

One single high end card will do what you want just fine
Newegg.ca - EVGA 012-P3-1578-AR GeForce GTX 570 (Fermi) Classified 1280MB 320-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

Drop the psu to an 850w to save some $$
Newegg.ca - XFX PRO850W XXX Edition Semi-Modular 80 Plus Silver Certified 850 Watt Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Excellent advice from shotgn.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

^^ as above and I apologize for going off topic!


----------



## bindudhindsa (Mar 3, 2007)

No problem AMD man .. i know u guys are very professional so please try to ignore it sometimes. I sincerely appreciate your help. Anyways shotgn could you please tell me if this video card can handle 3 monitors which are 3 D compatible. its speed is only 1280mb. do u think its good enough for this purpose. About power supply i guess its good option which u recommended.

How do u guys comparte XFX with corsair or seasonic power supply .. this is the most crucial component in my gaming computer .. its modular and silver grade so i guess its solving all other purposes. 

thanks


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

XFX is made by seasonic (the platform it runs on) Very good psu. 

That gpu will handle 3 3D monitors just fine. But for piece of mind
Newegg.ca - EVGA 025-P3-1579-AR GeForce GTX 570 (Fermi) HD 2560MB 320-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

I was just trying to save you some $$$


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

SeaSonic is the top manufacturer for the best quality PSU's.
All XFX PSu's are made by SeaSonic. 
Corsair uses some lower quality suppliers (CX-GS-M Series).
I stay with SeaSonic & XFX for guaranteed quality in all of their series.


----------



## bindudhindsa (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks a lot for your help guys, i will go for xfx power supplies .. this is nice modular power supply, exactly which i was looking for... which benchmark do u guys recommend to check performance of my gaming system. There are so many on the internet sometimes its way confusing which benchmark is providing us correct information


----------



## DSLDrummer (Feb 17, 2012)

To be completely hones ...dont worry about reading iinto benchmarks! If ur machine plays a game to ur likings theres no need to strain ur system to get numbers....now if down the road ur having video game issues and need to benchmark for sole purpose of trial n error...it would help but as benchmarks just get u addicted into spending more money to be faster lol


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

Excellent advice right there.

Only thing I would recommend using software to test for is stability. Stress testing software is free and easy. I use and recommend the following:

Prime95 (CPU & RAM)
Intel Burn Test (CPU)
OCCT (CPU & GPU)
FurMark (GPU)

And the whole time make sure to keep a close eye on temps. Excellent software for this:
CPUID HWMonitor


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Same advice as DSLDrummer. Don't get caught up in benchmarks or the numbers game.
If the system performs to your satisfaction, it's good.


----------



## bindudhindsa (Mar 3, 2007)

Hello Friends, 
I have 2 question in my mind could you please let me know

What is the recommended cpu fan speed , i was building another system and using intel fan, i applied an reapplied arctic silver paste 3 times but still getting 55 deg C temp. It seems like fan is running very slow . in BIOS its showing 1880 rpm speed. is it normal. 

My second question is about power supply could you please tell me for a good power supply what should be tolerance in voltage fluctuation. how far it should fluctuate when its showing voltage for 3.3v or 12v or other in BIOS. I checked on internet and got good power supplies like XFX , seasonic and corsair shows less fluctuation as compared to cheap grade supplies. 

Thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Are you seeing 55C shown in the Bios and is that temp at idle?
Around 2000RPM would be about right for normal fan speeds but those can vary.
A tolerance of + or - 5% on the PSU voltages is acceptable and fluctuation should be less on better quality PSU's.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

A small fan running at 2000 RPM might not move as much air as a larger fan running at half the speeds. Temps also depend on how effective the heatsink itself is at spreading heat from the CPU.

If you're concerned about CPU temps, feel free to buy an aftermarket heatsink/fan (HSF). Lower temps are always a good thing. I use and recommend the Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus, but nearly any HSF from Cooler Master is a good buy.
Newegg.com - Computer Hardware, Fans & Heatsinks, CPU Fans & Heatsinks, Cooler Master
Even the cheaper ones are big upgrades from the stock cooler.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

^^^^^as above! Bigger blades at lower RPM are quieter and draw more air.


----------



## bindudhindsa (Mar 3, 2007)

Could anybody please let me know if we have chart for ideal cpu temp at idle and running condition. I am looking for this data from a long time


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

depending on the CPU the "ideal" temp can vary. all processors have a different T-CASE but since CPU's can run from anywhere from -50 to high 80+'s. I would be happy around the middle (From 0 to 80 that is, unless your using Liquid Hydrogren) :wink:.

So i advise you find the cpu model and find it on either the AMD or INTEL website it will usually say its max temp or T-CASE, and aim for the middle

Thanks,
Altie


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Tyree said:


> Are you seeing 55C shown in the Bios and is that temp at idle?


----------



## bindudhindsa (Mar 3, 2007)

it was i5- 2500 k processor and 50-55 deg c when i was doing my bench test at idle , do u guys think it was high ?


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

Yea that's a little high, what was room temperature?


----------



## bindudhindsa (Mar 3, 2007)

around 25-30 deg c


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

May want to invest in a better cooler or cool your room down! .


----------



## tylerc (Feb 7, 2012)

for the Mobo the Pro has 2 extra SATA 6G ports so if your not using those save some money going with the normal one.(around 30$ i believe)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

bindudhindsa said:


> around 25-30 deg c


If those temps are seen in the Bios you're good.


----------



## bindudhindsa (Mar 3, 2007)

ya that was another question i wanna ask what is the diff between 3g and 6g sata ports


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

A 6G SATA port will be faster than a 3GB SATA port when a 6GB SATA device is used.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

bindudhindsa said:


> ya that was another question i wanna ask what is the diff between 3g and 6g sata ports


not much difference for traditional 7200 rpm HDDs. it's a little faster at peak usage, but seek and read times are identical. which means pretty much no difference for gaming.

basically, a bigger hose doesn't make small streams of water move any more quickly. but it will help on occasion when there's a lot of water.


----------



## bindudhindsa (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks a lot for this useful info Tyree .. you guys are awesome.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You're welcome and best of luck.


----------



## bindudhindsa (Mar 3, 2007)

I have few questions in my mind during my building. You guys are expert please let me know
1) In most of power supplies we have 24 pin connector and 4pin connector. For most of the motherboards we have separate slot for 4 pin connector. IN which situation do i need to attach 24 pin or 20 pin connector for the main power supply port on motherboard. I have built few desktop with only 20 pin connector on main slot and 4 pin connector to different slot near cpu fan. should i attach 24 pin in main or 20 pin is okay too. please let me know if my question is clear to you. plz keep in mind i am making very low end desktop not gaming computer right now.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

It'll say in the motherboard specifications if they're 24-pin or not.

Pretty much all current motherboards use 24-pin (I haven't seen 20-pin in specifications for anything even close to recent) and pretty much all current PSUs have either a 24-pin connector or a 20+4-pin connector (which can fit on either motherboard).


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The ASUS P8Z68-V Pro Z68, as well as any newer Mobo, will use/require the 24 pin power connector. There is also a 2x4 pin CPU power connection located in the upper left hand corner of the ASUS P8Z68-V Pro Z68.
All of the required power connectors will be available on any good quality PSU.


----------



## bindudhindsa (Mar 3, 2007)

Could anybody please explain me a little bit about ram timings , what does it mean 9-9-9-24 ? which one is better. Do i need to make any changes in BIOS before installing different timings ram memories?


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

These are what we call CAS timings. the 9-9-9-24 is the speed of that RAM, You should not worry too much about this unless you plan to overclock where these timings can "Loosen" and make your RAM preform slower.

You will not have to make any changes in your BIOS no, The lower the better.

Thanks,
Altie


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Google is your friend.
Memory Timings: Memory timings - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

